#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Have you ever found a coolest place by accident?

## Bhavya

Our life is packed with lots of surprises,isn't it?.When we travel sometimes we lost our direction and reach some amazing places by accident and it becomes one of the best memorable experience in our life.So guys have you ever found a coolest place by accident?

----------

